# Anyone read Toner's book about CBT?



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I didn't see any reviews in the book forum. I found it in a library search. Here's the info:Title: Cognitive-behavioral treatment of irritable bowel syndrome: the gut-brain connection/ Brenda Toner et al. w/ forward by Dr. DrossmanNY Guilford Press 2000It's supposed to be a treatment manual for practitioners.


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I have read the book and it is quite good. Dr. Toner's group is one of the few who have done research on psychological treatments for IBS. It is written for practioners, but it gives a good overview of cognitive-behavioral treatment directed for IBS.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------

